# Seeing double triple!?!



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

what the hell are you talking about


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

That's what I'm fckin wondering?!!? 

I'm seeing a bunch of reflections when I put em on (at night). Similar to getting lots of chlorine in your eyes when you go to the pool. You see halos around lights. 

I'm actually considering bringing my 14$ goggles along with me tomorrow as a backup :dunno:

They're new and they're clean, I don't get it.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Inter-lense reflection. They'll be fine come day time.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually bought them specifically for night-time lol. I can't return them cause they were final sale . 

These were too expensive to ''not work for night'', this blows.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

what lense you using?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Why are you looking at lights anyway? :laugh:

I really don't know what to tell you. I've never experienced this. Well, there are some minor halos around lights, but that is normal. Unless you are using a clear lens, which you should be for night riding. Clear or Hi-Yellow is the only way to go for night riding.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, thx for the replies. 

I'm using this lens: (pic) 

I actually went to the pro shop @ Jay Peak today and tried on a pair of high tech Smith goggles (very similar lens). The shop is all artificial light, barely any windows. 

So I put the goggles on, and boom! All the lights were fucked. I even had the lady try them on to make sure I wasn't crazy. She couldn't tell me why the goggles did that. 

What gives?

Btw I don't directly look at the lights lol  . They just have to be in my field of vision and I see them replicated 3x.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm no eye doctor, but from what my eye doctor says the "halo" effect that your is your eyes. I wear glasses/contacts and my night vision is always like that...apparently it gets worse as you get older, but everyone is different. Some people never have the problem. The reason why you are seeing it in that Hi-Yellow lens is due to the color, it accents the halo effect because of the bright color. If you don't normally see halos like when driving at night, I bet a clear lens will be great for you, i.e. no halos.

Hope that helps, it's not Oakley or Smith's fault.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have contacts, but I've never seen halos at night. 

This means that the lady at the desk, my friend, and myself all have bad eyes? 

Not exactly the smartest design on Oakley's behalf considering that over 50% of the population wears glasses/contacts.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

did you just discover the magic of reflections


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

As far as I can tell, it's normal. Most people just don't pay attention to it. Even with glasses, you will see them, just not as much. I guess once you get it into your head, it's hard to ignore it now.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow really? That sucks. 80% of my riding is @ night. 

I wish the store guy would have been more knowledgeable. 

I'll just Craigslist that shit and hope it flies.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Take it back to the shop dood.... Don't shit on some other person just cause you got shit on


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

It was final sale, no returns. 

It works for day riding, I'll just specify it in the add.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

There ya go


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

dude, could there be a thin transparent plastic layer inside the goggles on the lens? I had similar paroblem and took that protective layer away, and everything is fine


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

weipim said:


> dude, could there be a thin transparent plastic layer inside the goggles on the lens? I had similar paroblem and took that protective layer away, and everything is fine


Nah, it's not. I have the Oakley Crowbar with Fire Iridium and Smith I/O. I see holographic/trail-like reflection all the time when I put them on at home or indoor.

I think it have something to do with the anti reflective coating on the lens that has a color tint to it. Since it is dual lens, it will still reflect somehow...


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

Just wait until you start seeing floaters in your eyes.

Can't take those off.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

York said:


> Just wait until you start seeing floaters in your eyes.
> 
> Can't take those off.


Yeah, i have one on my right eye, its quite big too and is a source of amusement on boring sunny days


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I mean, is it really handicapping your riding? Does it block your view of the terrain?

I can't really tell what color lens that is in the picture because Oakley uses computer generated pictures rather than real ones for those product photos. Take a look at the box and tell me what color.

I'm almost sure that you have a mirrored lens. This will be denoted by the word "Iridium". I hope I don't have to explain any further why you see reflections now. Key word being *MIRROR*ed.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

You're experiencing a consequence described by quantum wave theory. Isn't that cool, nerdy, and frustrating at the same time?

Diffraction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

